# Creating specks in soap



## Goldsmith (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still really new to soap making but have managed to make a good first batch. However, I would like to create some nice visual effects by putting in some kind of herbs or something into the soap.

Can anyone recommend something that I could do that would look  nice and not be too expensive an additive ?

Thanks


----------



## green soap (Feb 5, 2013)

I am partial to dried calendula petals, because they stay bright yellow in soap, and they are not scratchy at all.  

I grow the calendulas, so no idea what their cost might be out in the world.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello Goldsmith! You can buy calendula petals from Brambleberry for a fairly good price. You can buy 3 oz for $6 or 16 oz for $12. Shipping Cost varies. Here is the link: http://www.brambleberry.com/Marigold-calendula-Dried-P4017.aspx


----------



## paillo (Feb 5, 2013)

I heartily agree with calendula petals, they're lovely and not at all scratchy. If you want some exfoliation, blue poppy seeds and vanilla bean specks are wonderful too.


----------



## deb8907 (Feb 5, 2013)

I like adding ground oatmeal.  Different shades of specks and if it is ground in a coffee grinder it isn't scratchy; also adds a nice soft natural scent.


----------



## KrisAnt (Feb 5, 2013)

Cinnamon and paprika are two things you may already have in your cabinet that add some nice color and speck.  Cinnamon turns your soap a brown color; paprika a beautiful orange depending on the amounts that you add. Also ground peppermint leaves, tea from a tea bag, etc.


----------



## KrisAnt (Feb 5, 2013)

Have you seen the soaps with the pencil line? Cocoa powder sprinkled on very finely makes a lovely dark line in your soap, and really doesn't leave much scent.  I like to put it between 2 colors, or the same color with some additives (like oatmeal or cinnamon)  in one layer.


----------



## Goldsmith (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input,
Just wondered how you best swirl in the different ingredients ?
Do you just blend it in evenly or can you give it a variegated pattern ?

Also, do the calendula flowers go a long way and do you have to add them to soap that has made, remelted to keep them from turning brown ?


----------



## Genny (Feb 6, 2013)

Goldsmith said:


> Thanks for the input,
> Just wondered how you best swirl in the different ingredients ?
> Do you just blend it in evenly or can you give it a variegated pattern ?
> 
> Also, do the calendula flowers go a long way and do you have to add them to soap that has made, remelted to keep them from turning brown ?



Calendula petals can be added right to your orginal soap batter.  They are the only flowers that I know of that can survive saponfication.

As for swirling in the herbs/spices.  I would add some to a little bit of batter and then add it in to your batch in the pot or in the mold.  Just keep in mind that some herbs/spices can be skin irritants and some can be quite scratchy if you use too much.


----------



## Goldsmith (Feb 6, 2013)

Genny said:


> Calendula petals can be added right to your orginal soap batter.  They are the only flowers that I know of that can survive saponfication.
> 
> As for swirling in the herbs/spices.  I would add some to a little bit of batter and then add it in to your batch in the pot or in the mold.  Just keep in mind that some herbs/spices can be skin irritants and some can be quite scratchy if you use too much.





Thanks !!


----------

